# H100i Custom Lüfterprofil



## ak1504 (4. August 2013)

*H100i Custom Lüfterprofil*

Hallo,

die originalen Lüfterprofile der H100i sagen mir nicht so zu und ich würde mir gern ein Custom Profil erstellen.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen oder kennt ne Seite wo man Werte dafür findet die man übernehmen kann..?

EDIT: Hab gelesen das man die Steuerung der CPU Temp zuordnen soll das sie standardmäßig wohl die Wassertemp nimmt... Nur wie geht das..?


EDIT 2: Kann nicht gehen da die H100i den Haswell noch nicht richtig erkennt und Update soll aber noch jetzt im August kommen wurde mir beim Support gesagt...

Und danke für die zahlreichen Antworten


----------

